

Sharing beautiful text messages - gvidon
http://apagraph.com

======
gvidon
We have been working on apagraph.com for last two weeks. Only features are
creating beautiful text message, which is limited to 255 characters. And
sharing image of your apagraph on facebook. There are some cool animated
themes.

Interested in any opinion and suggestions. We still have plenty of tasks to be
done but don't want to go far from just two features — creating beautiful
messages and sharing an image (or animated gif in case of video theme) on
fb/twitter/vkontakte/whatever.

